# honest question for UGA fans



## 308fan (Nov 29, 2014)

its no secret UGA ranks in the top 10 every year in recruiting... and tech never breaks the top 25-30 typically...

im betting there isnt one player in GT's starting 11 either side of the ball that would start at UGA...

do yall agree? and if not, which tech player(s) would you think could?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I agree


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

I concur


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes so the issue at hand is obvious


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2014)

But..that offense is a sceme game really. We ran it in hs and you didn't always have to be the fastest your basically counting on the other teams to miss tackles or miss their assignments.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2014)

But..that offense is a sceme game really. We ran it in hs and you didn't always have to be the fastest your basically counting on the other teams to miss tackles or miss their assignments.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2014)

308fan said:


> its no secret UGA ranks in the top 10 every year in recruiting... and tech never breaks the top 25-30 typically...
> 
> im betting there isnt one player in GT's starting 11 either side of the ball that would start at UGA...
> 
> do yall agree?



I agree.

I think CPJ does more with less than any other head coach(at this level).

That is why a win against UGA is huge for Tech. That Tech can beat UGA every 5-6 years and hang with them a few times in between says a lot about the Tech staff and players.  

It's not a level playing field when it comes to dollars spent on the program(and all that entails; facilities, coverage, recruiting, ect). I'm not saying that it's not fair. That's just the way it is.


----------



## 308fan (Nov 29, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> I agree.
> 
> I think CPJ does more with less than any other head coach(at this level).
> 
> ...


very true...


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 29, 2014)

WR D. Smelter


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't pay enough attention to Tech, but I think they had some players that could play for us.  I don't know their names, but there were a couple guys on both lines for sure. The one kid Tech had on the d-line and blocked the field goal was a beast.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2014)

If I wasn't a Tech fan I would love to have seen what Coach Paul Johnson could have done as head coach of the Bulldogs for the last 14 years.

Can you imagine what CPJ could do with UGA level talent and the triple option?

A great backfield, some great receivers and a normal sized QB that can throw? 



Saban who?


----------



## 308fan (Nov 29, 2014)

thats the only one i was curious about...he was out most of the game


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 29, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> If I wasn't a Tech fan I would love to have seen what Coach Paul Johnson could have done as head coach of the Bulldogs for the last 14 years.
> 
> Can you imagine what CPJ could do with UGA level talent and the triple option?
> 
> ...



No thanks.  You have had talent too and he hasn't done all that much with it.


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> If I wasn't a Tech fan I would love to have seen what Coach Paul Johnson could have done as head coach of the Bulldogs for the last 14 years.
> 
> Can you imagine what CPJ could do with UGA level talent and the triple option?
> 
> ...


CPJ is not as great as you think. Look at the schools they lost too and had trouble with. The only difference is their help in the division came through for them.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2014)

Why does those type of offenses get better recruits? Like big name rb's and the best athletic qb?


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Nov 29, 2014)

because the pros do not run triple option offense


----------



## Horns (Nov 29, 2014)

The Laskey kid is a player


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2014)

riprap said:


> CPJ is not as great as you think. Look at the schools they lost too and had trouble with. The only difference is their help in the division came through for them.






Kinda like uga vs/SC/FLa . . . pusscake teams ???  



Ohhhh and I forgot, GT  . . .


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 30, 2014)

*Keshun Freeman*

Could start for UGA


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> That is why a win against UGA is huge for Tech. That Tech can beat UGA every 5-6 years and hang with them a few times in between says a lot about the Tech staff and players.



Obviously you are not a tech grad ... you math skills are way off.  Tech beats UGA every 10 or 12 years at current pace.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2014)

Horns said:


> The Laskey kid is a player



That kid could play anywhere.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 30, 2014)

riprap said:


> CPJ is not as great as you think. Look at the schools they lost too and had trouble with. The only difference is their help in the division came through for them.



I don't buy that "they needed help" argument. Tech played their schedule and lost two games. So what if Tech had to wait on Duke to play their schedule out? I would have said the same thing about Georgia had Mizzou lost.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> If I wasn't a Tech fan I would love to have seen what Coach Paul Johnson could have done as head coach of the Bulldogs for the last 14 years.
> 
> Can you imagine what CPJ could do with UGA level talent and the triple option?
> 
> ...



Ok, last poke in the eye ... great recruits are NOT going to come play under the triple option because no pro teams play it and most don't look too fondly at GT players who have played in it.  Rare exception comes with receivers.  I can tell you that one pro line coach said he absolutely didn't want any Tech offensive lineman, because the blocking scheme they are taught at GT is illegal in pro ball.   Having said that, it was very effective yesterday.  For the good of the State, I hope it is equally effective against FSU.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> I don't buy that "they needed help" argument. Tech played their schedule and lost two games. So what if Tech had to wait on Duke to play their schedule out? I would have said the same thing about Georgia had Mizzou lost.



If only "Ifs and Butts" were candy and nuts, Tech nerds would have a Merry Christmas.

The only teams who don't need a little help are undefeated teams.  So both UGA and GT needed a little help.  GT got their help and with the rest of their record, deserve to advance.


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 30, 2014)

Laskey, Smelter, and Snoddy (injured) could play for UGA.

One more honest question. The game is over and it doesn't matter now, but I have looked at that 99 yard fumble return a hundred times. Not a single time does it look legit. Does anyone honestly believe it was?


----------



## 308fan (Nov 30, 2014)

No it wasn't legit. It was home cooking. Even the sec homer network announcers alluded to it being questionable...I actually think Thomas scored on,the play but eother way Thomas progress had been stopped for 2-3 seconds and he was going backwards..even the Schultz from the ajc who was blogging for uga Said it was a bad no,whistle...
reminded me of another one

Video deleted for not being embeded as required by the rules.


----------



## striper slug (Nov 30, 2014)

refs were trying to help uga overcome their mistakes


----------



## ribber (Nov 30, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> If I wasn't a Tech fan I would love to have seen what Coach Paul Johnson could have done as head coach of the Bulldogs for the last 14 years.
> 
> Can you imagine what CPJ could do with UGA level talent and the triple option?
> 
> ...


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah, Smelter would start but he's probably it. Maybe DJ White too?


----------



## Tideup (Nov 30, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> Laskey, Smelter, and Snoddy (injured) could play for UGA.
> 
> One more honest question. The game is over and it doesn't matter now, but I have looked at that 99 yard fumble return a hundred times. Not a single time does it look legit. Does anyone honestly believe it was?



The replay offical did!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> One more honest question. The game is over and it doesn't matter now, but I have looked at that 99 yard fumble return a hundred times. Not a single time does it look legit. Does anyone honestly believe it was?



No, it was not legit. 99.99 percent of times, that play is whistled dead when the runner has been ganged tackled and losses several yards.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> I don't buy that "they needed help" argument. Tech played their schedule and lost two games. So what if Tech had to wait on Duke to play their schedule out? I would have said the same thing about Georgia had Mizzou lost.



And you would have been correct about UGA. They needed help, always do. GT needed help. Surely you can see that.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda like uga vs/SC/FLa . . . pusscake teams ???
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh and I forgot, GT  . . .



We haven't had any problems with Ga southern or any other schools in their division.

CPJ does and has lost to them. That means CPJ is not the great coach some on here are making him out to be. Beating CMR definitely does not make you a great coach.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2014)

308fan said:


> do yall agree? and if not, which tech player(s) would you think could?



Laskey and Days both would be starters.


----------



## 308fan (Nov 30, 2014)

So they would start over who at uga?


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 30, 2014)

308fan said:


> its no secret UGA ranks in the top 10 every year in recruiting... and tech never breaks the top 25-30 typically...
> 
> im betting there isnt one player in GT's starting 11 either side of the ball that would start at UGA...
> 
> do yall agree? and if not, which tech player(s) would you think could?




One sure starter would be Mason, the big OL for tech. 
Smelter,too.  Maybe one or more of the DL or LB's too.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2014)

308fan said:


> So they would start over who at uga?



Simple. 5 back rotation - every one a hoss.


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 30, 2014)

Tideup said:


> The replay offical did!!!!



Because of the non-whistle, the replay official could only reverse it on Thomas unequivocally scoring or his knee touching the ground. The replay official cannot blow a whistle. His hands were tied.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> No thanks.  You have had talent too and he hasn't done all that much with it.


----------



## bigsix (Nov 30, 2014)

I may be wrong but I think it was ACC officals calling the game. I don't think they were trying to give home cooking. I didn't think the play would stand at first but loking at replay there was no way they could overturn there was no way to tell if he scored or not.  With the pile the way it was I don't think the oficals could tell where the runner was and didn't know he was being pushed back stoping forward progress.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2014)

It's hard to call those today since the whole team can push and help the runner get in the end zone.

UGA got 14 points directly off of GT turnovers so the 2 turnovers we had at the goal line evened out.


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 30, 2014)

#96 Adam Gotsis made some good plays. Georgia could use him.


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 30, 2014)

bigsix said:


> I may be wrong but I think it was ACC officals calling the game. I don't think they were trying to give home cooking. I didn't think the play would stand at first but loking at replay there was no way they could overturn there was no way to tell if he scored or not.  With the pile the way it was I don't think the oficals could tell where the runner was and didn't know he was being pushed back stoping forward progress.



Excellent points.


----------



## 308fan (Nov 30, 2014)

You are wrong it was  SEC officials. Uga will only play with sec officials heard domino talking about on 680


----------



## dark horse (Dec 1, 2014)

Smelter would start anywhere. Mason would start anywhere.  The Guy blocking Mason in the 2nd half got pushed back 200 yards in one half.  DJ White and Golden would start.  Gotsis, Laskey, Days, Devine.  The talent gap is closing and should be narrower in the next few years.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 1, 2014)

chainshaw said:


> Laskey, Smelter, and Snoddy (injured) could play for UGA.
> 
> One more honest question. The game is over and it doesn't matter now, but I have looked at that 99 yard fumble return a hundred times. Not a single time does it look legit. Does anyone honestly believe it was?



No, it shouldn't have been a fumble, but at the same time, the refs never blew the whistle so Swann kept going after the ball. I think we would have been just as well off if he didn't get the ball. I know that sounds crazy, but it killed our defense to be on the field that long and our offense suffered from not being on the field. Also, there was really no momentum shift because our defense had to go back out and GT got momentum from being mad about a bad call. GT's defense was fresh and stopped our rb's. If you look at the games we won, it was bc we wore defenses down in the 2nd half and we didn't get that opportunity against GT.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 1, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


>



So you haven't had talent?  Two of the best receivers in the NFL have come from GT. Why they went to GT, I don't know?  I wouldn't want CPJ. To say he does more with less is laughable.


----------



## dark horse (Dec 1, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> So you haven't had talent?  Two of the best receivers in the NFL have come from GT. Why they went to GT, I don't know?  I wouldn't want CPJ. To say he does more with less is laughable.




Calvin Johnson did not play for CPJ.   Demaryius Thomas was a 3 star recruit that learned to be a vicious blocker in CPJ's system and caught over 1000 yds his last year.  NFL teams are always interested in recievers that can block.  Smelter, CPJ's latest blossoming receiver, will likely be picked up in rounds 1-3 this year.  LOTS of scouts are showing up to see him.  That also doesn't include Stephen Hill who was picked in the 2nd round 2 years ago.  However, he did not pan out and if the scouts had bothered to watch game film instead of his 4.3 40 time they would have known about his hands of stone.

Regardless, CPJ has had a good wide receiver every year that has been  drafted NO LOWER than the 2nd round!  If you are really a stud WR that is tough enough to block as well, then there is no better place to play than at GT in the triple option.  I know it sounds crazy, but six years of history and 3 drafted players later, the numbers don't lie.
You definitely don't want to be the #3 WR on the depth at GT, i'll give you that!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 1, 2014)

dark horse said:


> Calvin Johnson did not play for CPJ.   Demaryius Thomas was a 3 star recruit that learned to be a vicious blocker in CPJ's system and caught over 1000 yds his last year.  NFL teams are always interested in recievers that can block.  Smelter, CPJ's latest blossoming receiver, will likely be picked up in rounds 1-3 this year.  LOTS of scouts are showing up to see him.  That also doesn't include Stephen Hill who was picked in the 2nd round 2 years ago.  However, he did not pan out and if the scouts had bothered to watch game film instead of his 4.3 40 time they would have known about his hands of stone.
> 
> Regardless, CPJ has had a good wide receiver every year that has been  drafted NO LOWER than the 2nd round!  If you are really a stud WR that is tough enough to block as well, then there is no better place to play than at GT in the triple option.  I know it sounds crazy, but six years of history and 3 drafted players later, the numbers don't lie.
> You definitely don't want to be the #3 WR on the depth at GT, i'll give you that!



Good analysis right there.   I should have known about Calvin Johnson and should have researched it a little more. I knew it was close so I assumed, that is on me.  I personally think you would get more talent if somebody else was coaching at GT. You would certainly get more NFL caliber talent imo.  I guess I see why some receivers would go there. If I were Calvin Johnson, I would have rather been catching balls from Stafford. Either way, he was a great talent and going to the NFL after 3 years. 

If I were UGA or any other team for that matter, I wouldn't want to play GT purely based on the offense they run.  I would not want my players getting cut blocked all day and risk knee injuries.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 1, 2014)

dark horse said:


> Calvin Johnson did not play for CPJ.   Demaryius Thomas was a 3 star recruit that learned to be a vicious blocker in CPJ's system and caught over 1000 yds his last year.  NFL teams are always interested in recievers that can block.  Smelter, CPJ's latest blossoming receiver, will likely be picked up in rounds 1-3 this year.  LOTS of scouts are showing up to see him.  That also doesn't include Stephen Hill who was picked in the 2nd round 2 years ago.  However, he did not pan out and if the scouts had bothered to watch game film instead of his 4.3 40 time they would have known about his hands of stone.
> 
> Regardless, CPJ has had a good wide receiver every year that has been  drafted NO LOWER than the 2nd round!  If you are really a stud WR that is tough enough to block as well, then there is no better place to play than at GT in the triple option.  I know it sounds crazy, but six years of history and 3 drafted players later, the numbers don't lie.
> You definitely don't want to be the #3 WR on the depth at GT, i'll give you that!



One more thing. GT has and will always have talent.  It might not be "number 1" according to the "analysts", but to act like it is all the coaching is incorrect too.


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 1, 2014)

bigsix said:


> I may be wrong but I think it was ACC officals calling the game. I don't think they were trying to give home cooking. I didn't think the play would stand at first but loking at replay there was no way they could overturn there was no way to tell if he scored or not.  With the pile the way it was I don't think the oficals could tell where the runner was and didn't know he was being pushed back stoping forward progress.




SEC officials.

Now that they allow the scrum to push runners and keep forward progress going, officials seem to be slower on the whistle for forward motion.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 1, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> So you haven't had talent?   I wouldn't want CPJ. To say he does more with less is laughable.



 Do a little research and see where Tech's recruiting classes rank against UGA's.

2014

Georgia #7
Tech #47

http://sports.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/recruiting/teamrank/2014/all/all


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 1, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> Do a little research and see where Tech's recruiting classes rank against UGA's.
> 
> 2014
> 
> ...



I understand how recruiting ranking services work. So what you are telling me is that you are ok with PJ only winning two games against UGA in his career because some rating service says your coach gets inferior talent?  You are also telling me you are ok with PJ only winning two games against UGA because he does more with less?

I say just win the game with what you got and CMR has done that 12 times against GT.  It also goes to show me that not only does CMR beat PJ in recruiting, according to the experts, but, he usually beats him on the field as well.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 1, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I understand how recruiting ranking services work. So what you are telling me is that you are ok with PJ only winning two games against UGA in his career because some rating service says your coach gets inferior talent?  You are also telling me you are ok with PJ only winning two games against UGA because he does more with less?
> 
> I say just win the game with what you got and CMR has done that 12 times against GT.  It also goes to show me that not only does CMR beat PJ in recruiting, according to the experts, but, he usually beats him on the field as well.



Are you being obtuse?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 2, 2014)

jiminbogart said:


> Are you being obtuse?



If you say so.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2014)

ACC, the All Crying Crazies!  Who would have thunk it.  Crying after a win.  My goodness.


----------



## 308fan (Dec 2, 2014)

when you can major in leisure and recreation studies, you can recruit the dumbest of dumb, just like your star WR that was reading at a 7th grade level when he arrived on campus LOL


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 4, 2014)

Jamal Golden and DJ White would both earn starting jobs at UGA. Shaq Mason would start at UGA. Justin Thomas could start at DB if he'd chosen that path.  Smelter could start at UGA.

We weren't getting a ton of elite talent before Paul Johnson and we won't get a ton of elite talent once he is gone. Just the facts.  Paul gives us the best chance to win with who we do get and the best recruiting tool out there is wins on the field.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> I understand how recruiting ranking services work. So what you are telling me is that you are ok with PJ only winning two games against UGA in his career because some rating service says your coach gets inferior talent?  You are also telling me you are ok with PJ only winning two games against UGA because he does more with less?
> 
> I say just win the game with what you got and CMR has done that 12 times against GT.  It also goes to show me that not only does CMR beat PJ in recruiting, according to the experts, but, he usually beats him on the field as well.





2 words




Pooch kick . .


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 4, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> I can tell you that one pro line coach said he absolutely didn't want any Tech offensive lineman, because the blocking scheme they are taught at GT is illegal in pro ball.



Plain and simple, nothing we do in our blocking scheme is illegal in the NFL.  Whoever told you that is a moron. 

NFL teams cut block ALL OF THE TIME.  UGA cut blocks ALL OF THE TIME. Every team CUT BLOCKS. And we dont cut block on every play.  Watch the UGA game and see those LBs getting driven back 10 yards at a time and you can clearly see that. We may do it more than many teams, but everybody does it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 4, 2014)

Lol you can cut block all day as long as you ain't cuttin someone already being touched by another lineman! And talents talent I don't care the scheme you run. I've never got that. Yeah they may have to sit in the film room a little longer but what rookie plays immediately very few of them.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 4, 2014)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Plain and simple, nothing we do in our blocking scheme is illegal in the NFL.  Whoever told you that is a moron.
> 
> NFL teams cut block ALL OF THE TIME.  UGA cut blocks ALL OF THE TIME. Every team CUT BLOCKS. And we dont cut block on every play.  Watch the UGA game and see those LBs getting driven back 10 yards at a time and you can clearly see that. We may do it more than many teams, but everybody does it.



Don't confuse em' with facts Doc. The Jackets are out to ruin careers and tear up some knees.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 wins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Changed it for you ...


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> SEC officials.
> 
> Now that they allow the scrum to push runners and keep forward progress going, officials seem to be slower on the whistle for forward motion.



Yeah well that's fine and dandy when you get 5 more yds tacked on because of the scrum. Not so much when you lose the ball and the other team scores a TD. All of a sudden that scrum rule is a bad idea.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2014)

bigsix said:


> I may be wrong but I think it was ACC officals calling the game. I don't think they were trying to give home cooking. I didn't think the play would stand at first but loking at replay there was no way they could overturn there was no way to tell if he scored or not.  With the pile the way it was I don't think the oficals could tell where the runner was and didn't know he was being pushed back stoping forward progress.



You are wrong.  SEC "officals"


----------

